# Best of the cheap foods?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Kirkland dog food from Costco!.
Pretty good food when you need to be careful!.
A 40pd bag cost around $20


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have had excellent luck with Pedigree with our almost 10 y/o German Shepherd. In fact, she won't eat any other foods. She has eaten Pedigree all her life. If a dog is doing well on a food, then stick with it. Some people don't like Pedigree because of the amount of corn in it, but we haven ever had a single problem in almost 10 years of feeding it.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I second the Kirkland from costco. There is a website out there that did an independant test and gave dog foods a grade from A+ - F. Kirkland got an A and science diet got a D-. Pedigree got a C....I wish I could remember the website.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

We like Kirkland as well


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was on a bit of a budget I fed Kirkland C & R from Costco as well my dogs did fine - although I only fed it for about 2 months. IMO its the best food out there for the price. Here in Canada its cheaper then Pedigree, Purina Chow, Iams, :vomit: Ol Roy - so my vote is for Kirkland.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a website that you may want to look at. You can see how it rates certain foods and then see what best also fits your budget.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I second (or third, fourth, whatever) Kirkland. Never tried it, but its very cheap everytime I've seen it at Costco and has an ingredient list that almost matches some of the more expensive kibbles.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Another vote for the Kirkland, if you have a Costco/Sams Club membership. I don't know of any at Walmart or Kroger sorry!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My neighbors feed their lab Natural Life they get it from Walmart. Their dog has done really well on the food, decreased her allergic reactions and ear infections. It looks like decent stuff.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a word of advice... if there is a Costco near her, but she doesn't have a Costco membership, if someone buys her a Costco gift card online she can enter the store and buy things without a membership!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Just a word of advice... if there is a Costco near her, but she doesn't have a Costco membership, if someone buys her a Costco gift card online she can enter the store and buy things without a membership!



Wow I didn't know that. I have a membership but we hardly shop there. Next year I should just buy a gift card online and then go. I am there maybe 4-5 times per year and hardly buy anything.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Iams is more then Pedigree or Dog Chow but its not that much more and I personally think it is much better quality. I have faith in the lower-end foods made by well known companies like Purina and I would stay away from the 'Always Save" or non well known cheap brands.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> Wow I didn't know that. I have a membership but we hardly shop there. Next year I should just buy a gift card online and then go. I am there maybe 4-5 times per year and hardly buy anything.



I _think_ you have to be a member in order to buy gift cards online. But if you know someone who is a member, they could buy them for you (or you could buy them, you just need their membership card number) if you want to cancel your membership.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Purina One is a decent food, as is Iams.




Lucky's mom said:


> Iams is more then Pedigree or Dog Chow but its not that much more and I personally think it is much better quality. I have faith in the lower-end foods made by well known companies like Purina and I would stay away from the 'Always Save" or non well known cheap brands.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*pURINA ALWAYS WORKED JUST GREAT FOR OUR HUNTING DOGS, ENGLISH SETTERS AND POINTERS. I HAD MY IRISH SETTERS ON, AND UNTIL JUST OVER A YEAR AGO, MY GOLDENS WERE AS WELL. I DD SWITCH TO TASTE OF THE WILD TO GET KayCee OFF GRAINS, AND HONEY HAS BEEN ON IT FOR A YEAR. DESPITE ALL THE HOOPLA ABOUT DOGS ON PURINA BEING LOADED WITH EAR INFECTIONS, POOR COATS, ETC, EC, ETC. WE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM AT ALL AND HONEY LOOKS NO DIFFERENT AFTER A YEAR ON TOTW THAN SHE DID 5 YEARS ON PURINA. I AM SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT GOING BACK TO PURINA FOR HER.*


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I will say that Iams is the only food that our cats can eat without getting digestive upset and throwing up. We feed the Iams Multicat formula and have never had a single problem. We have never used the Iams dog foods, though.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Purina One is a decent food, as is Iams.


If the OP is like me, the nearest Costco is 150 miles from here. So based on the question of Kroger or Walmart, I would pick one of the above two. Probably Purina One.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi....just from my own personal experience.....my guys were on Nutro for about 3 1/2 years. They did very well on it, until they changed the formula. That is when I switched to Chicken Soup for the Soul. That is a good food, problem is...Lexi did not like it. 
Lexi's breeder has always fed Kirkland from Costco. She swears by it, and has two dogs she shows. Beautiful coats, and very healthy all of her dogs. So, with the problem now on hand of Lexi not caring for the Chicken Soup, we decided upon Jan's recommendation again, to try it. It is our first bag of it, I bought the Chicken and Rice, as it has a 3 rating. We were feeding Pro Plan the last two months, but I didn't like the one star rating it gets. So, we shall see how the three of them do on this. They do like it, Lexi included. The ingredients also are very similar to much more expensive foods. The bag we just bought of Kirkland last week here in WA. was $24.95 for a 40 pound bag. Almost half the cost of what we have paid for Nutro, Chicken Soup, or Pro Plan. Also, those others are not 40 pounds. more like 30 to 37 1/2 pounds.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I vote for Kirkland too! I have heard good things from people who feed it, and the ingredients look good.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

"What would you all suggest for the best of the cheaper to moderately priced foods she could find at *Wal-Mart or Kroger*?"

That is the original question. Not to be picky, but why recommend a product you can not find at Walmart or Kroger? Kirkland is only found at Costco. Many areas do not have Costco. Oh well.....that is my rant for the day.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

When my son was laid off he had to switch to a cheaper dog food. They got a discount at Wal Mart so we looked there . We found a brand.. I think had MAX in the name.. The bottom line was it had no corn wheat or soy, no colors or artificial preservatives.. His itch butted, smelly eared bull dog cleared up in a month! I think it was in a maroon bag.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ash said:


> When I was on a bit of a budget I fed Kirkland C & R from Costco as well my dogs did fine - although I only fed it for about 2 months. IMO its the best food out there for the price. Here in Canada its cheaper then Pedigree, Purina Chow, Iams, :vomit: Ol Roy - so my vote is for Kirkland.


Hate to burst your bubble Ash!! lol just kidding ...I fed Costco C&R for years..it has now gone up to $30.00 per bag from $19.00 ( 6 mos ago) and with the membership fee of $50.00 per year and driving distance for me of over 1hr round trip it has become less cost effective to feed ...I have found many brands continue to increase weekly!!! It may get to the point that we won't be able to feed multiple dogs in today's economy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

arcane said:


> Hate to burst your bubble Ash!! lol just kidding ...I fed Costco C&R for years..it has now gone up to $30.00 per bag from $19.00 ( 6 mos ago) and with the membership fee of $50.00 per year and driving distance for me of over 1hr round trip it has become less cost effective to feed ...I have found many brands continue to increase weekly!!! It may get to the point that we won't be able to feed multiple dogs in today's economy


I almost died of shock the other day. Eagle Pack's canned Duck&Chicken went from 1.69 a can to 2.70 in three months!! How could that be? The pet store guy said Nutro is about to have another price hike too, although I dont feed that.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I swear every dog food company on the planet has completely forgotten we are in a deep recession right now.




arcane said:


> Hate to burst your bubble Ash!! lol just kidding ...I fed Costco C&R for years..it has now gone up to $30.00 per bag from $19.00 ( 6 mos ago) and with the membership fee of $50.00 per year and driving distance for me of over 1hr round trip it has become less cost effective to feed ...I have found many brands continue to increase weekly!!! It may get to the point that we won't be able to feed multiple dogs in today's economy


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Just a word of advice... if there is a Costco near her, but she doesn't have a Costco membership, if someone buys her a Costco gift card online she can enter the store and buy things without a membership!


I don't know about Costco's website, but Sam's will let you print out a complimentary one day pass.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I swear every dog food company on the planet has completely forgotten we are in a deep recession right now.


I think what people tend to forget is that over the years many companies imported many ingredients, wit China being the major player in this. The reason they were doing this was the product was VERY cheap. With the many problems that have come to the forefront over the past two years with product from China most manufacturers have turned elsewhere. This has helped lead to an increase in costs, and we can only pray an increase in quality and safety.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Canned food leaves a really gooey residue on the teeth if they're not brushed within 2 hours. Even if the dog is transitioned to a dry food, is this woman going to be able to provide daily dental care?


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers Soul gets very good ratings and can be found at most pet stores. Petsmart, Pet Supplies Plus, & also at some coop grain places. It iis usually about $28-30 for a large 30 lb bag.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

We fed our last golden Kirkland Lamb and Rice and he lived to 14.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

kyguy78 said:


> My grandmother, who is on a fixed income, has taken in a dog from her neighbor. The neighbor has to move and would've had to take her dog, a Golden-Lab mix, to the shelter, so my grandmother volunteered to take him even though she doesn't have a lot of extra money for food. He's about two years old and looks to be in pretty good shape. I took her a few cans of Pedigree because the dog has primarily eaten canned food, but I thought dry might be the more cost-efficient alternative.
> 
> What would you all suggest for the best of the cheaper to moderately priced foods she could find at Wal-Mart or Kroger?



Here is a link to the Maxximum food I mentioned earlier found at Wal Mart.. Maybe she could wet the dry food to soften it, then mix it with the canned to transition him over. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10316797#Product+Details


A lot of peple have wonderful results with Purina Pro Plan. If there are no allergies to corn , wheat, bi products, preservatives or soy that would be a good food. She could find that at either store.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Kirkland caused "behavioral issues" with our lab lst few days we served it......she did not want anyone else getting any. It's a pain going to Costco, but they love the stuff.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Here is a link to the Maxximum food I mentioned earlier found at Wal Mart.. Maybe she could wet the dry food to soften it, then mix it with the canned to transition him over.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10316797#Product+Details
> 
> ...


I think you mean Purina One. Pro Plan is only sold in pet stores like Petco. And in the link you provide to Walmart, looks like not many Walmart stores carry Maxximum any more. According to the reviews anyway.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> I think you mean Purina One. Pro Plan is only sold in pet stores like Petco. And in the link you provide to Walmart, looks like not many Walmart stores carry Maxximum any more. According to the reviews anyway.


 Guess she would have to see what is available in her neck of the woods. My Wal Mart still carries the Max... Our local feed stores have Purina Pro Plan.. So do a few mom and pop shops.. Purina is a good brand.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Does Kirkland make a sensitive stomach kind?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Guess she would have to see what is available in her neck of the woods. My Wal Mart still carries the Max... Our local feed stores have Purina Pro Plan.. So do a few mom and pop shops.. Purina is a good brand.


I checked my Walmart today and Maxximum is no longer on the shelf. I went to a feed store just to look for some lower cost alternatives. A fairly new one is 'Loyall' made by Nutrena. Nutrena produces feed for horses and has been around for years. The ingredients are not as good as the high priced ones normally mentioned here, but may not be a bad low cost alternative. The one I chose does not have corn. I bought a 20lb bag for $17. A 40lb bag cost $27. I'm not abandoning Natural Balance but will mix the 2 to stretch the budget. 

Below is a link to their website. You will see it contains 'poultry by products' but they explain it does not contain chicken feet or beaks. Click on the link for their explanation. 

http://www.loyallpetfood.com/Screens/Products/lambmealandrice.aspx


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're stuck with only Walmart, Target or the grocery store as options, I would look at Iams. 

If that isn't available, Dog Chow and Pedigree have served millions of dogs well for decades (just don't ask me to clean up after them).


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

please tell her thank you from me for taking the dog in


----------

